# The drive where the old ways meet the new.



## Costers (May 21, 2021)

We have joined the Moho ranks. Picked it up today. Will be a bit different to the roof cabin.


----------



## trevskoda (May 21, 2021)

But you wont be able to reach the tea bags as handy, health to wear the new van.


----------



## Makzine (May 22, 2021)

Hello from Kent and welcome to the adventure.


----------



## yorkslass (May 22, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 22, 2021)

Hello, you certainly have a full front garden. I guess that decided the length of your MH.


----------



## REC (May 22, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 22, 2021)

Hello, welcome aboard


----------



## Robmac (May 23, 2021)

Welcome along.

I had a similar roof tent (Autohomes Columbus) and really miss it. I used it all over England and Scotland even in the coldest weather.

Sometimes though, the extra comfort of a proper motorhome cannot be beaten!


----------



## jeanette (May 23, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Costers (May 24, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Hello, you certainly have a full front garden. I guess that decided the length of your MH.


How did you guess?


----------



## Costers (May 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Welcome along.
> 
> I had a similar roof tent (Autohomes Columbus) and really miss it. I used it all over England and Scotland even in the coldest weather.
> 
> Sometimes though, the extra comfort of a proper motorhome cannot be beaten!


We have had some great trips in our roof tent. However I won’t miss going to the loo in the middle of the night. Get the ladder wrong and it can be quite painful.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 6, 2021)

great new Van, welcome from another Carthago owner.


----------



## Costers (Jun 6, 2021)

phillybarbour said:


> great new Van, welcome from another Carthago owner.


Thanks absolutely loving it. Build quality is fantastic. Lolling forward to using it properly.


----------

